# Knives Out (November 27, 2019)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2019)

> When renowned crime novelist Harlan Thrombey (Christopher Plummer) is found dead at his estate just after his 85th birthday, the inquisitive and debonair Detective Benoit Blanc (Daniel Craig) is mysteriously enlisted to investigate. From Harlan’s dysfunctional family to his devoted staff, Blanc sifts through a web of red herrings and self-serving lies to uncover the truth behind Harlan’s untimely death. With an all-star ensemble cast including Chris Evans, Ana De Armas, Jamie Lee Curtis, Don Johnson, Michael Shannon, Toni Collette, LaKeith Stanfield, Katherine Langford and Jaeden Martell, KNIVES OUT is a witty and stylish whodunit guaranteed to keep audiences guessing until the very end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 2, 2019)

dat cast


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2019)

I love me some whodunit's, so I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2019)

Cap, LANGUAGE !


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2019)

Forks out.

This looks yummy.


----------



## Amol (Jul 3, 2019)

It is gonna be tough tough seeing Chris Evans in different role. 
But boy that cast. Movies most budget must have been used on just cast here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2019)

Knives is a better title.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Knives is a better title.



I disagree, only from the standpoint that "Knives" can be the title for anything -- a slasher, a murder mystery... I think there was a Viking movie with the same title too... "Knives Out" has a darkly humorous slant to it, which seems to be the tone the movie is going for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2019)

Amol said:


> It is gonna be tough tough seeing Chris Evans in different role.
> But boy that cast. Movies most budget must have been used on just cast here.


You say that like Cap was his first big role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You say that like Cap was his first big role.



Typecasting does sort of work that way though. It's like how Leslie Nielsen was a dramatic actor before being typecast in comedic roles. It makes anything else he'd do seem strange and unusual, even though in a way... the role that they become synonymous with was the real strange and unusual one at the time.

I remember when Chris Evans was known for "Fantastic Four" and "Not Another Teen Movie".


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 8, 2019)

Will definitely check this one. Like movies like this. And that cast...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2019)

Dicks Out would have been a better title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks funny, in a really cliche and tongue and cheek way. Enjoy murder mystery stuff so I'm pretty interested in this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2019)

This looks amazing, but a personal pet peeve in regards to trailer editing is having the characters react to the reviews that way. I roll my eyes every time that happens.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Kuya (Nov 7, 2019)

Movie looks great, stupid movie title though


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Movie looks great, stupid movie title though



I think it's a good title, considering how campy the tone seems to be... Obviously if the movie turns out to be a lot darker than the trailers make it out to be, the title might stick out like a sore thumb, but for now I think it fits. It also sounds like the title of an Agatha Christie novel, which this is meant to be a throwback to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2019)

Just saw it.

"Does being a good nurse make you a good person?"
"My family...who can't tell prop from the real thing."


----------



## wibisana (Nov 24, 2019)

I just realise this is sherlock kind of movie
I like these kind of movie
Sadly i didnt play at near theater (tho i dont think i want to watch it there)
I will watch when the dvd came out

Also when the murder at the nile will be released?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I just realise this is sherlock kind of movie


You're just now realizing that?


----------



## wibisana (Nov 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> You're just now realizing that?


I judge film by its tittle
Knives out is very generic horror/slasher tittle


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I judge film by its tittle
> Knives out is very generic horror/slasher tittle


Did you see the preview here?


----------



## wibisana (Nov 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Did you see the preview here?


No i didnt remember watching it
I watch the trailee just recently after it played as an ad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 25, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> "Does being a good nurse make you a good person?"
> "My family...who can't tell prop from the real thing."



Any good?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)

Yasha said:


> Any good?


It's alright.  Not as good I expected, but my expectations were fairly high.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2019)

I just watched "Knives Out", by everyone's favorite Star Wars director Rian Johnson. It's great, definitely the kind of movie he thrives at making. I don't know if I'd call it the best movie of 2019... and to be fair, I haven't seen as many as I usual do. "PARASITE" and "The Lighthouse" are superior films in the purist of senses, but this might be my personal favorite, as I just love these kinds of murder mysteries and this one has a clever spin on the old formula.

I'll give a lengthier review later.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> one one


You only need one one.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Yasha (Dec 1, 2019)

Mr Blanc's accent made me chuckle a couple times. Ana delivered yet another convincing performance after Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2019)

Quite a one day jump


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2019)

Rian Jhsonson's voice sounds like has jizz on his throad. Also he shouldnt be allowed to direct anymore.
here's hoping this shit flops.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Rian Jhsonson'


Who?
Also its doing quite well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Who?
> Also its doing quite well.


how much has it grossed so far? those actors and marketing are not gonna pay themselves. I see now that Ana de Armas road to getting harvested landed her a job before the harvey got harveyed.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> how much has it grossed so far? those actors and marketing are not gonna pay themselves. I see now that Ana de Armas road to getting harvested landed her a job before the harvey got harveyed.



Overseas gross at about $135 million.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Overseas gross at about $135 million.


and how much was its budget?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> and how much was its budget?


$40 million


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2019)

So apparently whatever hate Rian Johnson received from "The Last Jedi" wasn't enough to dent "Knives Out" at the box office. I'm thrilled for its success. One of the best movies of the year. GIMME MORE MURDER MYSTERIES NOW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 15, 2019)

Just watched it, good and fun movie. Ana de Armas' best performance yet, no doubt about it.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 28, 2019)

Watched this last night and it might just manage a spot on my top of 2019. Thought it was amazing throughout, with some stunning performances, gorgeous cinematography and sets. Quite clever too, without trying too hard in any way, shape or form. Fun!


----------



## Djomla (Dec 28, 2019)

3/10. It really isn't anything special.


----------



## Amol (Dec 28, 2019)

After I watched the movie I realized that how starved I was for a good mystery movie. 
There should be more whodunit movies in world. 
This movie was great. I think one of the best quality of this movie was that it didn't try too hard to make mystery more mysterious. Many mystery movies tries very hard to go for most shocking result possible. 
I liked whichever accent Daniel Craig had in movie. I think his character gets uniqueness factor due to this accent which is I think essential if any to turn this into a big franchise. 
Seeing Anna De Armas was great too. Seeing her in a role that is not off sexed up kitten was great too. She needs to do roles in variety if she wants to become A listed actress. 
Captain America playing asshole character was weird too but he kinda nailed it. I wanted to punch him in the face by the end of the movie. 
So overall this movie was great and it gets 9/10 from me. I hope we get a franchise out of this.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2019)

I think Daniel Craig's character had a french accent, given he was named Benoit Blanc. And it will depend on the box office to see if it could turn into a franchise with him as the lead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 28, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think Daniel Craig's character had a french accent, given he was named Benoit Blanc.



It's a very over the top and funny southern accent, isn't it? At least that's what I got from it, albeit I have to admit to being absolutely awful at recognizing accents. So I might be really off here. But me believing he spoke with a southern accent just made his character the more funny as I thought he'd be very French because of his name. Cracked me up. Among his best performances so far.


----------



## MO (Dec 28, 2019)

i really liked it. I like murder mysteries.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2019)

The biggest unsolved mystery of this film is the nationality of Marta.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2020)

I think the character is very likeable, so it would make sense to have a sequel focused on him and the cases he will take on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Zef (Jan 12, 2020)

*Ruin* Johnson still has a career?



This looks interesting though, I'll pirate watch it.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2020)

nice movie, solid mystery, Love it.
RDJ said he was making Sherlock holmes 3, where was it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2020)

This shit was awesome and it deserves an Oscar nom but I still won’t forgivr Ruin Johnson

I never expect Craig could pull off this kind of acting lmao. Everyone nailed their performances even General Zod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2020)




----------

